# Hedgehogs and ****roaches??



## ILuvHedgies (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, everyone! 
I'm not so sure which forum this question belongs in so I decided to put it in this forum, anyways, my question is...do hedgehogs attract ****roaches? If so, what are some ways to keep ****roaches away from them? Oh, and one last question; would it be safe for a hedgehog to eat a wild live ****roach? You know, just in case a ****roach would somehow be able to get into its cage?
I hope I get an answer soon, thanks!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess the first thing would be to try to treat the ****roaches in the home. I would say that no, hedgehogs do not attract ****roaches. However, if the house has ****roaches they I am sure would try to make a meal of your hedgies food and then if the hog saw them it would probably eat them. The bad thing about that is that roaches often have come into contact with pesticides, which is not good for the hedgie. Also, roaches are known to carry all forms of bacteria, so I would not advise just "letting" your hedgie eat them. 
My hedgie has eaten bugs in the house before (sink bugs/lady bugs/and who knows what else) but I do not encourage it.
-Susan H.


----------



## ILuvHedgies (Jan 7, 2012)

shmurciakova said:


> I guess the first thing would be to try to treat the ****roaches in the home. I would say that no, hedgehogs do not attract ****roaches. However, if the house has ****roaches they I am sure would try to make a meal of your hedgies food and then if the hog saw them it would probably eat them. The bad thing about that is that roaches often have come into contact with pesticides, which is not good for the hedgie. Also, roaches are known to carry all forms of bacteria, so I would not advise just "letting" your hedgie eat them.
> My hedgie has eaten bugs in the house before (sink bugs/lady bugs/and who knows what else) but I do not encourage it.
> -Susan H.


Alright, thanks for the info!


----------

